# Electrician wants money up front



## hoppy (17 Jun 2010)

Had an Electrician out to price the wiring on a new build, 1st and 2nd fix ,he gave me a ball park on site and said he would price the wiring sockets ex and get back to me which he did and got back to me within 2 hours ,he gave me the price for the materials which he would want up front if we went with him he also offered references.
My question is would it be normal to pay for the materials up front?


----------



## bluemac (17 Jun 2010)

if thats all your worrid about ask him for a list and buy them yourself thats what i do.


----------



## Marietta (17 Jun 2010)

I would pay him the cost of the materials.  I am aware of quite a few builders who are lucky in this current climate to be working away on a self employed basis and each and every one of them are saying that they are not getting paid or are finding it impossible to get monies owed off people.   I don't know whether people are using the recession as an excuse for not paying or what it is but at the end of the day the builder the electrician or the plumber will not be able to carry on without getting paid for their materials or their labour.


----------



## RIAD_BSC (17 Jun 2010)

Agree a payment schedule, if you're worried. But don't pay for all the materials up front, that would be a bit daft. What if he went bust before he had done the job? He will be getting credit from his builder's suppliers shop, so he is basically using you as a short term line of credit.

Tell him you will pay a reasonable deposit, but not all of it.


----------



## Sconhome (17 Jun 2010)

Its a tough situation. No-one wins and it is all on trust.

Insist on a contract and program for the works, you can measure progress on this and set a payment schedule accordingly.

Unfortunately many suppliers are not extending credit and where they are it is very much reduced. All the smaller guys are having to pay for materials or at the least have the cash in bank to allow them payment at 30 days on the button.

He wont need all the materials up front as sockets etc (the expensive items) are not needed until almost the end of the project.

25% up front, 25% on completion of 1st fix then 25%, 20% and 5% retention to ensure all tests are completed and certs issued.


----------



## SparkRite (17 Jun 2010)

I was just about to say the EXACT same as Sconhome.

He hit the nail on the head,
That is the way to go!


----------



## priscilla (18 Jun 2010)

Just wondering if you could set up an account with the electrical supplier so you are billed for the supplies instead of the electrician.


----------



## Leo (18 Jun 2010)

priscilla said:


> Just wondering if you could set up an account with the electrical supplier so you are billed for the supplies instead of the electrician.


 
It's worth keeping in mind that the electrician will probably get a trade discount on supplies, while you will not.


----------



## levelpar (18 Jun 2010)

> if we went with him he also offered references


 
He should show references prior to your decision. 

If he can't carry the cost , I would get a few other quotes from those who can as  this man might be in a bad situation ,money wise.


----------



## hoppy (18 Jun 2010)

Thanx to everyone who replied ,have come to an arrangement much as sconhome suggested ,we are going to give hing the cost of materials for the first fix and and the another portion on completion of first fix the same for second fix materials and so on!


----------

